# Wax Stock Long Exposure!



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Waxstock Long Exposure by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome, what shutter speed was that?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

30 seconds mate. Have a load more I took at Waxstock too but thats my fave!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks great!!! I need to learn how to use my DSLR properly.


Chris


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent picture mate



Griffiths Detailing said:


> That looks great!!! I need to learn how to use my DSLR properly.
> 
> Chris


Me to only just started using manual mode

Brian


----------

